# 2 strokes or 4 what makes you go!



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Vote now. Are you a 2 or 4 stoker?  ;D


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

4 strokes are for crab boats. [smiley=stirthepot.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm a non-smoker and an old crab...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Have both. 

They both serve a purpose IMHO. 

I like the 4-stroke for long runs I make (fuel mileage), smooth operation, whisper quiet. 

I like the 2-stroke for light setup, ease of troubleshoot/repair/maintenance. 

Am always concerned I will screw up and add oil to the 4-stroke gas, or worse yet, no oil to the 2-stroke gas. 

But...different "Strokes" for different folks (you gotta like that one) 

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

2 strokes are all it takes for people that can't wait,
4 strokes are for those that like to have the fun last a little longer...


                        [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

All joking aside, I agree they both serve a purpose... some boats and their use lend themselves to 4 strokes, some don't.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Why does the 4 stroke HONDA HOWL like a banshee ?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

turn down your hearing aid... ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Why does the 4 stroke HONDA HOWL like a banshee ?



Only the tiller models...

  you'd howl too if someone was twistin' your tiller!

  [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

> Why does the 4 stroke HONDA HOWL like a banshee ?


Getting spanked by a boat with a 2 Stroke Merc? [smiley=maniac.gif]


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> 2 strokes are all it takes for people that can't wait,
> 4 strokes are for those that like to have the fun last a little longer...
> 
> 
> [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]



u got that right! ;D


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

When I go fishing, it looks like a controlled burn drifting across the water.

My 1974 15hp Evinrude gets it done!


----------

